

Charles Leadbeater: Cloud Culture - The Promise and the Threat"   - yarapavan
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/leadbeater10/leadbeater10_index.html

======
yarapavan
People who like this may also like this Nov 2009 edge.org article:
[http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/gelernter09/gelernter09_inde...](http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/gelernter09/gelernter09_index.html)

